# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011



## RibnitzerJung (2. Mai 2011)

Wenn sich kein anderer findet dann mach ich das eben!
Also, wenn noch jemand was Meerforelliges fängt, trotz der immer mehr auftretenden Alulatten, dann rein damit hier! :q


----------



## Shabba (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Ist das schon so doll mit den "alulatten" ?


----------



## RibnitzerJung (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

naja, doll nicht, aber lang kann es nicht mehr dauern... die felder sind gelb und naja, die temp. mal sehen, sollen ja auch wieder hoch! 
von mir aus können sie natürlich gern noch weg bleiben! ^^


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

sie sind leider schon da.gestern gesehen.mefos sind aber auch noch da.hatte gestern zwar keine,aber nen 70er und nen 40er dorsch vom land auf spinnrute.war letzte woche mit belly draußen.hatte keine mefos,dafür ne menge dorsche.petri


----------



## RibnitzerJung (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

wo hast du denn die hornis gesichtet? etwa bei uns aufm FDZ??? 
ich werd morgen nochmal los ein bissl silber ärgern so lang es noch geht!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

werde morgen auch los,aber schon früh.sie sind eigentlich schon überall die hornis.aber dorsche und mefos sind ja auch noch da.bin ab halb 5 schon am wasser.wenn es nachher hell wird,dann kommen die hornis sowieso.aber mefos sind mir lieber.bin in a-hoop am strand.


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

:gmoin 
zwischen den hornis kannst du immer mit ner mefo rechnen :glg andre


----------



## Steinbuttt (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo,

nachdem ich über Ostern viel Arbeiten mußte und mich in den letzten Tagen der ständig anhaltende kräftiger Nordostwind hier bei mir nicht ans Wasser gelassen hat, waren nun heute endlich die Bedingungen wieder günstig, so daß ich mit der Spinnrute an die Küste konnte.

Das Wasser war durch den Wind der letzten Tage immer noch recht trübe und ich war mir nicht sicher ob da überhaupt was gehen würde!?

Zwei Stunden tat sich dann auch erstmal nix, doch dann gabs plötzlich einen "Einschlag" in der Rute und wenig später konnte ich eine wunderschöne, "rundgefutterte" Meerforelle über den Kescher führen.

Später hatte ich dann noch zwei "leichte Anfasser". 

"Hornhecht-Kontakt" gabs übrigends heute noch keinen!

Wann: 03.05.2011, 10.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee bei Zingst
Wind: ganz leichte Briese aus Nord, später NordWest
Wasser: leichtes "Wassergekräusel", ziemlich trübe
Was: 1 x Meerforelle 49cm
Womit: Pilkmaxx 36

Gruß Heiko


----------



## volkerm (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo Heiko,

herzliches Petri Heil!
Komme gerade von Rügen- glatte Nullnummer.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

wollte mich nochmal melden,zwecks gestern,wo ich los wollte.hatte ne 51er und ne etwa 35er mefo.und wieder nen schönen dorsch.fahre 2stunden wieder los.erst auf dorsch,und dann auf mefo.merkt euch den 17.mai vor,da ist vollmond.da macht das aangeln richtig laune.petri an steinbutt.steinbutt denk an donnerstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!da machen wir die ostsee unsicher


----------



## sillomat (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> herzliches Petri Heil!
> Komme gerade von Rügen- glatte Nullnummer.
> ...



Was war los Volker?! Hast Du Dich am Wasser verquatscht oder hat wirklich nichts mehr gebissen? Hast doch gesehen das was möglich war|supergri


----------



## volkerm (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

War nichts mehr, auch kein Horni, bei den anderen beiden Leuten auch nicht.
Wir haben nach dem Schneidern gequatscht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steinbuttt (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> herzliches Petri Heil!
> Komme gerade von Rügen- glatte Nullnummer.
> ...


 
Hallo Volker,

mmmhhh, na dann klappt das eben beim nächsten Mal wieder#6, das ist halt Meerforellenangeln!

Dafür hast Du aber mit Sicherheit an dem schöneren Strand gefischt. War ja im Januar mal mit Dir dort ... ist schon echt 'ne schöne Ecke!!!#6

Ich war heut mal weiter östlich von Zingst, habe aber nach einer halben Stunde abgebrochen! Das Wasser war voll mit braunen "Flusen", bei jedem Wurf hat die Schnur und der Blinker das Zeug "eingesammelt".:r
Da machte es keinen Sinn, es weiter zu versuchen.#d 

Mal sehen, wie morgen die Bedingungen sind, wollte da mit Olaf (wathose1980) mal wieder am Vormittag los.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> 
> mmmhhh, na dann klappt das eben beim nächsten Mal wieder#6, das ist halt Meerforellenangeln!
> 
> ...


wir haben es günstig getroffen.mal schauen was geht.erst alleine ne runde drehen.und dann gemeinsam.ich bin mir sicher das was geht.bis nachher#h


----------



## Enigma (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo petris,

Wollt 4 Tage auf Rügen mit watthose spinnfischen gehn. Hat wer ein Tip für mich, wo es klappen könnte. Dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Der spinnfischer


----------



## sillomat (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



Ilovespinnfischen schrieb:


> Hallo petris,
> 
> Wollt 4 Tage auf Rügen mit watthose spinnfischen gehn. Hat wer ein Tip für mich, wo es klappen könnte. Dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> Der spinnfischer



Eigentlich kann es überall klappen. Ist völlig Wurst wo, hauptsache Ostsee. Schau Dir die Insel bei Google Earth an, suche Dir ne interessante Ecke aus und los. Aber...die ersten Hornfische wurden schon gefangen. Kannst Dich also auf die Jungs einstellen. Würde es von daher eher früh morgens oder spät abends probieren. 

Gruß von der Insel#h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



sillomat schrieb:


> Würde es von daher eher *früh morgens* (...)



Das hilft für Mefo, aber in unserer Ecke zumindest nicht gegen Hornis. Spät Abends ist zur Vermeidung von Schnäblerattacken besser geeignet #h


----------



## Heringsfresser (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



Ilovespinnfischen schrieb:


> Hallo petris,
> 
> Wollt 4 Tage auf Rügen mit watthose spinnfischen gehn. Hat wer ein Tip für mich, wo es klappen könnte. Dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> Der spinnfischer



Hi, wie sillomat schon geschrieben hat, gibts reichlich gute Plätze. Schau dir zuerst die Wettervorhersagen und Strömungen an. Ich finde leichte seitliche Winde von 2-4 Bft sehr gut, dann steht auch meist eine gute Strömung längs zum Strand. Wind und Strömung können aber auch genau entgegen gesetzt sein, je nach Wetterlage der letzten Tage.  Auch können die Strömungen zu sehr trüben Uferbereichen führen durch die kreidige / mergelige Steilküste, dann lieber in etwas weniger trüben Bereichen fischen, so meine Erfahrung.

Ein paar nette Ecken schreib ich Dir in ner PN.

Winde, Wasserstand und Strömungen siehe www.bsh.de

Gruß,
HF


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Wann: Heute Morgen, 4:30 - 8:30 Uhr
Wo: E-Bay
Warum: erübrigt sich
Wer: Ich & Kumpel
Wetter: Ost schräg auflandig, 3-5
Womit: Spinne & 15g Hansen Fight grün Silber
Was: Diverse Bisse & Nachläufer und 1 x 45cm Silber
Warum: Es gibt nichts Schöneres an einem Samstag Morgen im Mai

Tach Leutz,

Durfte heute endlich mal wieder nach 3 1/2 Stunden vergeigter Bisse und bewunderter Nachläufer ein Stück Silber an meinen Gürtel hängen. Mit 45 cm kein Riese, aber dick und rund, fast schon wie eine Sommermefo. Die ersten Alulatten durften wir auch schon drillen, teilweise in ansehnlichen Größen, aber keine hat es bis zum Kescher geschafft. Alles in allem endlich mal wieder ein Tag mit Sonne und reichlich Gezuppel an der Rutenspitze. Die Forelle hatte übrigens fast ausschliesslich Sprotten getankt #t

Gruß,

RM


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo mein süssen 
ein fettes petri heil 
also geht was |supergrilg andre


----------



## ole van der see (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

nachtrag von freitag abend:
gezählte 12 man im wasser und stundenlang nix!
habe dann selbst noch einen austeiger gehabt da ich zulange mit mir gehadert habe ob ich sie versuchen sollte mit der hand von meinem silber grünen snap zunehmen oder doch zu netzen(hätte eh gerade mal die 40 geknackt).habe denn noch einen fliegenschmeisser mit n horni gesehen (schwatte fliege.)

ach ja und noch mal vielen dank für einen unbekannten fliegen fischer,welcher mir gleich 8 fliegen schenkte
!!!DANKE!!!


----------



## Steinbuttt (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo#h,

hier vor Zingst sind nun inzwischen auch die Hornhechte eingetroffen! Ich war heut wieder mit der Spinnrute an der Küste und konnte 5 davon landen.
Wie beim Hornhechtangeln üblich, stiegen weitere im Drill aus.|uhoh:

Mefos gab's heut leider keine!#d

Wann: 09.05.2011, 10.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee bei Zingst
Wind: frischer, immer mehr zunehmender Wind aus Ost
Wasser: Wellen, leicht trüb
Was: 5 x Hornhechte
Womit: Möre Silda, Plikmaxx 36

Gruß Heiko


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

moin,
Wann: 09.05.2011, 18.00bis 21.30 Uhr
Wo: ostsee bei rostock
Wind:  zunehmender Wind aus Ost(3-4)
Wasser: Wellen, leicht trüb
Was: 8 Hornhechte, 1Lütte Forelle
Womit: Schnaps in 25gr
Wer:Freundin und Ich

Meine Freundin hatte noch ne end 40er dran, die is aber gesprungen wie n teufel und hat sich dabei natürlich verabschiedet...:c
ich hatte dann noch ne kleine40+ -schwimmt natürlich wieder

naja, sie sind noch da und zwar schön fett|rolleyes


schönen gruß tom


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

petri  heil 
dazu #hlg andre


----------



## RibnitzerJung (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

so... wollte heute mal wieder mein glück versuchen auf mefo... naja, war aber schon darauf eingestellt, dass es nur hornis gibt, war natürlich auch so... 12 stück, oder 13... fett und um die 70 bis 80 cm alle... besser als nüscht!!!:m


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

na wenigstens bis du kein schneider |supergriund silber blank sind sie auch 
lg andre


----------



## Firefox2 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

will hier keine Werbung machen, war auch noch nie an diesen See, aber dachte mir hier sind so viele fussler das, das evtl. interersant sein könnte für einige ...!  http://www.forellensee-schmalfeld.de/fliegenfischer-event-am-14-05-2011/

@ Admins ich denke das ist sehr von Intresse für die Fusssler..  evtl. verschieben ...danke


----------



## Romu1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Für Fussler aus MV gibt es auch einen Fliegenfischertrag am 14.05.2011 in MV.
Schaut mal beim "DerOstseefischer" nach. 
Gruß


----------



## RibnitzerJung (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na wenigstens bis du kein schneider |supergriund silber blank sind sie auch
> lg andre


 

dann fängt das silber aber an zu oxidieren... war nämlich teilweise schon grün!!! 

die restlichen beiträge lassen wir jetzt einfach mal fast unkommentiert so stehen... |sagnix


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> will hier keine Werbung machen, war auch noch nie an diesen See, aber dachte mir hier sind so viele fussler das, das evtl. interersant sein könnte für einige ...! http://www.forellensee-schmalfeld.de/fliegenfischer-event-am-14-05-2011/
> 
> @ Admins ich denke das ist sehr von Intresse für die Fusssler.. evtl. verschieben ...danke


 na du was willst du denn in ein puff jetzt kommt unsere zeit 
warte ab 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Moinsinger,

War heute Abend noch mal für 1 1/2 Stunden mit der Wedelgerte los und durfte tatsächlich einen Fisch drillen 
Leider keine Trutte, sondern einen gerade maßigen Dorsch, der natürlich wieder schwimmt. Eigentlich müssten erfahrungsgemäß jetzt auch seine großen Brüder langsam an den üblichen verdächtigen Stellen auftauchen, aber bislang ... mal das Wochenende abwarten

#h


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Moinsinger,
> 
> War heute Abend noch mal für 1 1/2 Stunden mit der Wedelgerte los und durfte tatsächlich einen Fisch drillen
> Leider keine Trutte, sondern einen gerade maßigen Dorsch, der natürlich wieder schwimmt. Eigentlich müssten erfahrungsgemäß jetzt auch seine großen Brüder langsam an den üblichen verdächtigen Stellen auftauchen, aber bislang ... mal das Wochenende abwarten
> ...


 
kann mir deiner meinung nur anschließen... solangsam könnten die dorsche bischen weiter unter land kommen...

hatte gestern abend ebenfalls einen babydorsch, davor ne 46cm mefo und vorher alulatten ebenfalls so zw. 70-80...


----------



## Firefox2 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na du was willst du denn in ein puff jetzt kommt unsere zeit
> warte ab
> lg andre


 
habe wieder den ersten gemacht, preis war ganz anständig. SAGE vxp 790-4 7er line 
is OK die Schwinge
@ Andre mein Meister..war Wh 3Std 4x Mefo " 9x Horni"
Kann ja keine Fotos pflanzen hier }


----------



## jole (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

let us see..............:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> habe wieder den ersten gemacht, preis war ganz anständig. SAGE vxp 790-4 7er line
> is OK die Schwinge
> @ Andre mein Meister..war Wh 3Std 4x Mefo " 9x Horni"
> Kann ja keine Fotos pflanzen hier }


 sauber alter 
ein ganz fettes petri heil lg andre


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

fahre morgen und übermorgen die leoparden ärgern,mit belly boat.bis jetzt hat es immer geklappt.manchmal angelt man nicht gern allein.wer lust hat,kann ja mitkommen.steig in ahrenshoop ein.so gegen 5uhr will ich auf dem wasser sein,übermorgen auch.und dann erst wieder mo.u.di.!war gestern mit steinbutt hornis ärgern.bei mäßigen anfang habe ich alleine nochmal kräftig zugelegt.morgen früh gehts los.petri


----------



## MaikP (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Moin,
da keiner was fängt oder sich traut was zu veröffentlichen hier mal was unverfängliches 300km von
ner Küste entfernt in meinem Heimatfluß.
Bachforelle 41cm und 39cm
Grüße Maik


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

sauber maik #6petri heil 
zu den fischen :klg andre


----------



## RibnitzerJung (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

das problem zur zeit sind glaube ich einfach die hornhechte... die sind einfach oft fixer als die mefos...


----------



## Klaus-a. (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo,
 ich weiß gehört eigentlich nicht hier im Theard.
Ich suche zwei ältere Herren aus Düsseldorf - Ratingen die Ende April an der Geltinger Bucht geangelt haben.Die Herren waren mit  einen grünen VW-Caddy unterwegs, einer hatte mir noch eine Wasserkugel geschenkt  und wir hatten Knotenkunde betrieben,wir hatten uns super gut Unterhalten,zur selben zeit waren auch Angler aus Köln dort.
Könnte mir vorstellen das die hier den Theard besuchen.Bitte melden.Wir mein Kumpel und ich sind aus Essen.Ich glaube wenn ihr das liest wisst ihr bescheid.


----------



## Rosi (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Moin in den Mefoclan, ich habe gestern zwischen den Hornhechten eine gefangen, 57cm. Zuerst sah aus der Fisch goldfarben aus. Für einen Absteiger steht sie gut im Futter. Oder habt ihr schon mal gehört, daß sich Mefos je nach Untergrund verfärben wie Bachforellen? 
Später zu Hause erschien sie mir viel silbriger. Die Flecken sind salzige Wassertropfen, es war ganz schön wellig. (Boot)


----------



## Steinbuttt (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo,

ich war heut Vormittag östlich von Zingst an der Küste, eigentlich auf der Jagd nach dem ersten "Ostsee-Barsch" der Saison (die zieren sich aber noch ).

Selbst die Hornhechte wollten heut nicht so richtig beißen, ich hatte etliche Nachläufer, die einfach nicht zuschnappen wollten.#d Zwei habe ich dann aber doch noch erwischt.:q

Außerdem fing ich dann auch noch eine kleine Meerforelle von ca. 30cm. Leider hatte ich sie beim attakieren des Blinkers mit einer Flunke des Drillings im Kiemendeckel erwischt. Ich hakte sie ganz vorsichtig im Wasser ab, doch beim wegschwimmen blutete sie etwas :c ... ich hoffe sehr, das sie es trotzdem schafft!#6


Gruß Heiko

PS: @Rosi: Dickes Petri Heil zur Schönheit!!!#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



Rosi schrieb:


> Oder habt ihr schon mal gehört, daß sich Mefos je nach Untergrund verfärben wie Bachforellen?



Hallo Rosi,

Erst mal Petri zur Schönheit. Es gibt mancherorts Fjordforellen, die tstaächlich das ganze Jehr über braun sind. Das ist aber nach meiner Kenntnis eher ab Flensburger Förde nordwärts der Fall. die sind dann aber in der Rgeel richtig golden.

Bei Deinem Fisch ist das m.E. nicht der Fall. So gut, wie die im Futter ist, würde ich mir aber auch über einen Restsonnenbrand keine Gedanke machen |wavey: Außerdem ist Ende Mai!


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo Rosi 
erst mal ein petri heil 
was mich wundert die forelle sieht aus als ob sie aufsteigen will 
keine losen schuppen leicht angestaubt 
und das um diese jahreszeit |uhoh:
ich hatte letztes jahr so eine schönheit mitte september 
|kopfkratwenigstens laß dir schmecken 
lg andre 
#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ...... die forelle sieht aus als ob sie aufsteigen will......
> und das um diese jahreszeit ...



Vollkommen normal André.......
Mai bis September/Oktober ist die beste Zeit um Fische im Fluss zu erwischen (es sei denn, man steht auf Absteiger, dann auch im Januar #d )
Die ersten Aufsteiger sind schon im Mai in den Gewässern.
Und dann geht es den Sommer so weiter.....bis teilweise Oktober
Was meinst Du, warum viele gerade im Sommer in der Nacht
am Bach erfolgreich sind..... #h

Also nix Ungewöhnliches


----------



## ADDI 69 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Richtig Vossi,die ersten Mefos toben bei uns schon die Warnow hoch wo wir sie jetzt gezielt in den späten Dämmerungsstunden befischen:vik:


----------



## Rosi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Ach, meint ihr das war ein Aufsteiger? Glaube ich nicht, denn ich war in der Ostsee unterwegs, Nähe Salzhaff. Dann wollte die Mefo in den Hellbach. Jedoch färben sie sich erst im Bach, oder kurz davor. Alles andere wäre zu gefährlich, weil auffallend im klaren Wasser.
Sie hatte keinen Laich in sich. 
Allerdings hatten wir ein komisches Mefofrühjahr, mit den Hauptfängen Ende Januar, bei 1 Grad Wassertemperatur. Letztes Jahr dagegen habe ich Ende April noch richtig braune Absteiger mit Laichhaken gefangen. Ich weiß wie die Braunen aussehen und die oben gezeigte schimmerte golden. Zuerst dachte ich das wäre eine Bachforelle.


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Rosi
> erst mal ein petri heil
> was mich wundert die forelle sieht aus als ob sie aufsteigen will
> keine losen schuppen leicht angestaubt
> ...


 
Das du überhaupt noch weisst wie die Viecher aussehen ist eigentlich schon nen Wunder...#6 Von dir bekommt man ja gar nix zu sehen...

Petri Rosi zur Trutte. Ich würd auch sagen, dass sie ein "Früh-Aufsteiger" ist/war. Der Hellbach ist nicht mehr weit weg vom Fangort. Hat nicht irgendwer in einem der "Geheimnisse der Mefo"-Teile erzählt, dass sich Trutten auch verfärben, wenn sie sich nur von Garnelen ernähren? Vielleicht war es auch nur ne Verfärbung aufgrund der Nahrung...

|wavey: OssiHWI alias Basti K.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Das du überhaupt noch weisst wie die Viecher aussehen ist eigentlich schon nen Wunder...#6 Von dir bekommt man ja gar nix zu sehen...



Bilden Sie einen Satz mit den Worten "Salz" und "Wunden" 

Andre, was ist nun mit Wochenende und WesterHever?

Gruß,

Felix |wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

na mein süssen wenn der wind passt sehen wir uns #6wir quatschen freitag #xlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Das du überhaupt noch weisst wie die Viecher aussehen ist eigentlich schon nen Wunder...#6 Von dir bekommt man ja gar nix zu sehen...
> 
> Petri Rosi zur Trutte. Ich würd auch sagen, dass sie ein "Früh-Aufsteiger" ist/war. Der Hellbach ist nicht mehr weit weg vom Fangort. Hat nicht irgendwer in einem der "Geheimnisse der Mefo"-Teile erzählt, dass sich Trutten auch verfärben, wenn sie sich nur von Garnelen ernähren? Vielleicht war es auch nur ne Verfärbung aufgrund der Nahrung...
> 
> |wavey: OssiHWI alias Basti K.


du haust mir ganz schön salz in die wunde auch meine rute wird noch krumm und dann 
wird ihr aber dicke augen machen :vik:
vielleicht schon dieses weekend 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Wann: Heute Abend, 20:30 - 22:00
Wo: Ebay
Wer: Ich und Kumpel
Womit: Brown Bugger an der WF8
Was: 1 Aussteiger ca. 40 - 45
Warum: Wochenende gebührend ausklingen lassen

Einfach ein genialer Abend:

Die Stimmung an der Küste hatte Niesel, Nebel, Wind von Links, Ententeich, Wind von rechts und ablandigen Wind zu bieten und war alles andere als langweilig.
Dazu sprangen 2 Trutten in Wurfweite, die wir aber nicht erfolgreich kontaktieren konnten. Einen Horni konnte ich bis kurz vor die Füße drillen. Dann zogen plötzlich hinter der Sandbank Schweinswale an uns vorbei. Letztlich dann ein Widerstand beim Einstrippen und das so geliebte Rütteln einer Trutte an der Oberfläche. Leider konnte ich auch den Fisch nicht in Empfang nehmen, es war so aber wohl auch schonender für den Silberling.

Gruß,

Felix #h


----------



## Heringsfresser (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Auch wenns nicht ganz geklappt hat, Petri! Hört sich doch nach spannendem Angeln an. Ist denn die Horni-Welle schon durch so langsam?


----------



## Reverend Mefo (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Abends würd ich das schon sagen, auch wenn ich letzten Mittwoch noch viele Kontakte hatte.

Am Samstag war Ttagsüber allerdings noch überall die Wasserkugelfraktion an den Stränden, so ganz weg sind sie wohl noch nicht...


----------



## Steinbuttt (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



Heringsfresser schrieb:


> Ist denn die Horni-Welle schon durch so langsam?


 
Scheint tatsächlich so!? Ich war gestern Abend noch mal mit der Spinnrute an der Küste und konnte gerade zwei verhaften, ein weiterer ist beim Landeversuch "ausmeinerhandgehoppst"#q#q#q!
Immer wieder "stubbsten" die Hornis meinen Blinker an, doch so richtig wollten sie nicht zuschnappen!

Nach dem "Dunkelwerden" erwischte ich dann aber noch einen "vollgefutterten" 55er Dorsch!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo Leute 
sonntag abend ging meine reise nach wh 
einmal kontakt auf einer roten garnele 
sonst nix 
ich konnte ein koffer springen sehen 
das wer sie gewesen fett groß und riesig :k
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich konnte ein koffer springen sehen
> das wer sie gewesen *fett groß und riesig* :k
> lg andre


 

Der Koffer oder die Trutte???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Der Koffer oder die Trutte???



Beides 

aber André wenn's Dich tröstet.......hatte Samstag ein ähnliches Erlebnis #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Beides
> 
> aber André wenn's Dich tröstet.......hatte Samstag ein ähnliches Erlebnis #h



Der selbe Koffer? Die selbe Trutte?   :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Der selbe Koffer? Die selbe Trutte?   :q:q:q


#6#6

shit reingefallen :q


----------



## RibnitzerJung (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

und weiter geht es hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218333


----------

